# Audio: Hawks Announcer Mocks Dwyane Wade, Heat



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How does this guy have a job?​


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL

Talk about being a homer. I'm sure he's revered in ATL though.

"The Heat have reverted to thuggery!" WTF?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Haha. I've never even heard that guy before. Pretty funny stuff. "I'm Dwayne Wade. I do commercials." LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol: that is funny.

I wonder if he does the same when Josh Smith argues every call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I saw this in the play-off board first, posted there. Now a second time around, all I got is wow.. :laugh:

***** please,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony Fiorentino was on with Joe Rose this morning and he asked Tony had he heard those comments that the Hawks radio announcer said. Tony said that he and Eric heard about him calling Spo "little Spoelsta" before the game and that Eric questioned him about it. The guy said that it was just his Shtick.

Here's the link to listen to that interview

Apparently Joe Rose is gonna try to get this guy on the air tomorrow morning by saying that they want to break the game down and then bring this stuff up when he's on.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Talk about shameless commentating. What a tool.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a moron. The guy doesn't even realize flagrants dont count as techs. You watch basketball for a living?

You can hear in his voice he's envious that his team doesn't have an elite player. Sorry.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I made the Hawks a new logo.. they deserve it cause they're so classy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> LOL
> 
> Talk about being a homer. I'm sure he's revered in ATL though.
> 
> "The Heat have reverted to thuggery!" WTF?


I'm glad I listened through to that part. Thuggery? Hell Charles Barkley was arguing if it was even a foul! Bad landing by Horford, tough luck, these announcers are horrible. I'd rather them go on 790theticket than WQAM, they'd really put them to shame...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The best story to come out of this is Eric Reid confronting this clown before the game and the guy didn't know what to say.

Don't **** With Eric & Tony Apparently...

Maybe this can be the spark that gets this team going - remember Dallas making parade plans before the series was over?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> The best story to come out of this is Eric Reid confronting this clown before the game and the guy didn't know what to say.
> 
> Don't **** With Eric & Tony Apparently...
> 
> Maybe this can be the spark that gets this team going - remember Dallas making parade plans before the series was over?


wasn't Miami throwing confetti around a couple games ago? LOL..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah hopefully this will spark the team, cos they sure as hell need it


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Between this, the Hawk wearing the grim reaper stuff, Josh Smith trying to throw down huge dunks on the break, them jacking up threes, taking shots at Wade, and their booing while Wade was hurt... Do they not realize this series is ONE series? The Heat are going to be better soon enough. Jim Rome even talked about Spoelstra and Wade being mad at these dudes.... Not only are the only one game up in this series, but the team will remember this stuff next year, and God help the Hawks if they pull this stuff against the Cavaliers. The Cavaliers are an elite team like we were in 2006... They'll destroy them.

This series isn't even over and I want to play these guys in the playoffs again.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Heat fans are drama queens just like their players. I am sorry but a lot of stuff you just mentioned are non issues. What the mascot is doing, booing Wade, dunking on fast break (?).. I don't know.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Between this, the Hawk wearing the grim reaper stuff, Josh Smith trying to throw down huge dunks on the break, them jacking up threes, taking shots at Wade, and their booing while Wade was hurt... Do they not realize this series is ONE series? The Heat are going to be better soon enough. Jim Rome even talked about Spoelstra and Wade being mad at these dudes.... Not only are the only one game up in this series, but the team will remember this stuff next year, and God help the Hawks if they pull this stuff against the Cavaliers. The Cavaliers are an elite team like we were in 2006... They'll destroy them.
> 
> This series isn't even over and I want to play these guys in the playoffs again.


This series isn't over yet, homie.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Heat fans are drama queens just like their players. I am sorry but a lot of stuff you just mentioned are non issues. What the mascot is doing, booing Wade, dunking on fast break (?).. I don't know.


In my opinion, Hawks fans are classless. Their announcers and organization aren't far away. 

I also think Josh Smith is a *****, he cries all game long, almost to the point that his face is constantly shaped like a crying baby. 

But hey, us and our "thugs" will be ready in Miami.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

and I guess you don't believe Dwayne Wade has acted like a drama queen. Ah the realities of being a biased sports fan. "only their team does that stuff, not ours".


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Heat fans are drama queens just like their players. I am sorry but a lot of stuff you just mentioned are non issues. What the mascot is doing, booing Wade, dunking on fast break (?).. I don't know.


I'm a drama queen? I speak the truth. I'm not irrational. I love Joe Johnson like no other player(Go Hogs!), I think Zaza is a bad, bad man, I think Mo Evans makes being old cool, and I really like Acie Law and Flip Murray.

I'm not some sore loser.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You are talking about a mascots dress, lol.

Honestly, I love the fact that these teams just do not like each other. I don't see anything wrong with that. I don't see anything wrong with the Atlanta crowd booing Dwayne Wade either. You gotta have tougher skin if that stuff bothers you.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> This series isn't over yet, homie.


No doubt. It isn't over. We still are a championship organization and the Hawks are like the fat girl at the prom who is just happy to be there. The Hawks just keep feeding us motivation.



ATLien said:


> and I guess you don't believe Dwayne Wade has acted like a drama queen. Ah the realities of being a biased sports fan. "only their team does that stuff, not ours".


We paid for our sins starting in the playoffs against the Bulls in 2007.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ATLien said:


> You are talking about a mascots dress, lol.


There are little things you don't do, especially in a Game 5.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATLien said:


> and I guess you don't believe Dwayne Wade has acted like a drama queen. Ah the realities of being a biased sports fan. "only their team does that stuff, not ours".


I'd love to hear how Wade has acted like a drama queen...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ATLien said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the Atlanta crowd booing Dwayne Wade either. You gotta have tougher skin if that stuff bothers you.


He was HURT. You don't boo hurt players while they're on the ground. I know that you've been a Hawk fan for a long time, but your crowds reak of frontrunners who don't understand winning BBall.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Smithian said:


> There are little things you don't do, especially in a Game 5.


I don't remember Boston crying this much last year when Atlanta played with a similar type of attitude (Zaza pushing KG, Al barking at Pierce). "Championship organizaiton", huh? Boston didn't cry. They just came back and whooped our tails.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Smithian said:


> He was HURT. You don't boo hurt players while they're on the ground. I know that you've been a Hawk fan for a long time, but your crowds reak of frontrunners who don't understand winning BBall.


The crowd has been booing Wade since the first game of the series though. Would it have made you more or less upset if they had cheered when Wade was on the ground instead? They were booing what they thought was Wade being a drama queen and milking injuries which I happen to believe as well. I've lost some respect for him this series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATLien said:


> The crowd has been booing Wade since the first game of the series though. Would it have made you more or less upset if they had cheered when Wade was on the ground instead? They were booing what they thought was Wade being a drama queen and milking injuries which I happen to believe as well. I've lost some respect for him this series.


Do you respect Mike Woodson and Josh Smith when they throw their arms in the air and cry after each and every call? I don't.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That is not something that is unique to just those two guys. Who doesn't complain about bad calls or calls they think are bad calls (lol)..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATLien said:


> That is not something that is unique to just those two guys. Who doesn't complain about bad calls or calls they think are bad calls (lol)..


...and someone who "falls and nurses injuries" or "acts to get calls" is unique to Dwyane Wade? Good point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ATLien said:


> The crowd has been booing Wade since the first game of the series though. Would it have made you more or less upset if they had cheered when Wade was on the ground instead? They were booing what they thought was Wade being a drama queen and milking injuries which I happen to believe as well. I've lost some respect for him this series.


So you think he was faking being hurt when his head slammed into the floor?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Act Like You've Been There Before" is a good line brought up today by Wade...

Oh wait, these Hawks haven't been anywhere, so I guess we'd expect this **** from a bottom of the barrel organization.




BTW:
The announcer from ATL is going to be on 790theticket before 7:30, just confirmed by LeBatard!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sad thing is liked these guys a couple weeks ago and had no problem with them after they beat us in Miami... But last night... Vomit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What has Lebatard said about this? He is usually not one to care about things like this.

I'd rather this dude go on with Sedano.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> What has Lebatard said about this? He is usually one not to care about things like this.
> 
> I'd rather this dude go on with Sedano.


LeBatard doesn't care about the unsportsmanlike **** the Hawks last night. Stu Gotz is on the complete other end of the spectrum.

They all love the Hawks announcers, and Stu thinks it woke up the sleeping giant, Dan doesn't believe that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I just turned it on. I knew LeBatard would feel that way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's on now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> He's on now.


This interview did not live up to any hype, what-so-ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's basically defending himself by calling himself a huge homer. At least he admits it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I couldn't listen to these clowns for more then 2 minutes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I couldn't listen to these clowns for more then 2 minutes.


I listen to LeBatard's show about every day....It's definitely always an interesting show, but I can see how you could dislike these guys.

Now the Hawks' announcers is taking calls, this could be better...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This guy is skating around every controversial question...

He's standing by the fact that he's a homer for the Atlanta audience. We need one good caller to fire this up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st caller- Do you think Mike Beasley could be as good as Josh Smith by next year?

2nd caller- Thank you for calling the team a bunch of thugs they need something to fire them

:nonono:

:laugh: at his Eric Reid impression. I gotta say that was funny as hell


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If he wanted to wake up a giant, he just called out Eric Reid. 

Let the battle begin. This guy is a DOUCHE. It was all good until he started imitating Eric. This guy is LOVING the attention.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're gonna try to get Eric Reid on later on.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He impersonated Eric!? Oh, it's on like Donkey Kong.

When it's Wade, it's playoff rivalry... When you make fun of Eric... It's personal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unfortunately, he said at the end that other shows and newspapers were calling him but that now he'd just use this as a pool interview. So he most likely wont be on other shows that would take a more serious approach to interviews. Something that LeBatard doesnt do with anyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> He impersonated Eric!? Oh, it's on like Donkey Kong.
> 
> When it's Wade, it's playoff rivalry... When you make fun of Eric... It's personal.


He said he's been friends with Eric for a long time and to not make anything of it. But it was still a shot at him, no doubt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its now on their site. At least the 1st time he was on, dont know yet if the 2nd part of when he called back in is there or not though

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ira called this dude out! He was on earlier this afternoon with Mandich.

http://wqam.com/index.php?page=347

What's troubling is the Beasley stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What's the Beasley stuff?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

During halftime of the last game, he was throwing up half court shots and hit a camera man and was cracking himself up, then he tried it again and hit a ball boy in the head and continued to laugh like it was the funniest thing ever.

There are times to have fun and times to take things seriously. When you're down 15 at the half, in a playoff game, and you are personally struggling, it isnt time to play around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that is disconcerting, especially considering the circumstances. Beasley's gotta be smarter than that.

Its a fine line. You dont' want him to lose his persona or confidence and what makes him a unique character, but you don't want him to be so immature. There's a time to work and a time to play. During a game, be all business.


----------

